# 2014 vs 2015 Infinito CV frame



## springs (Jun 26, 2011)

Are there any differences in CV frames from 2014 to 2015? The only thing I find is that somerimes I see C2C used in the description of the 2014 frame but not in the 2015 frame. I don't think this is significant but I'm not sure.


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

C2C is a marketing category. Some of the 2015 models have a new paint color combination, but I think that's the only change.

From the Bianchi website: 
Coast to Coast

Coast to Coast. Long distances can be covered in the optimal riding position for maximum performance with minimum fatigue, guaranteed by Bianchi technology and a unique geometry. For riders who love to travel far.​
They've put the Infinito into it's own category now. All the other categories have a paragraph description, but the Infinito doesn't yet. I guess it doesn't need one?
+Hors Categorie
+Born for Performance
+Infinito CV
+Coast to Coast


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

There is a C2C logo on the chainstay of the 2015 Infinito CV.

Any changes to the Infinito CV frame (apart from paint jobs) would be in the layup. Not easy to spot, at least without a hacksaw.


----------

